# Pre pregnancy what was your hba1c?



## Josette Keeble (Oct 11, 2016)

Planning pregnancy, just recieved my hba1c results. Upset as is is 82%!! Is this way to high to start trying? What were you other ladies hba1c's pre pregnancy?


----------



## trophywench (Oct 11, 2016)

They recommend as near to 48 as you can get it - in old measurements this is 6.5%, whereas 82 would have been 9.7%.  Or was it really 8.2% ?  Most girls try their hardest to get down as near as they can to this beforehand.

Really if you want to give your baby the best chance of survival to full term and the healthiest start after birth - then the nearer you can get to 48 before you start to try and conceive, the better.  It might be hard to get down to that level - but not half as hard as it will be actually controlling your BG for the next 9 months after you do catch - all those hormones!

Presumably they have now referred you to the specialist diabetic pre-conception clinic in your area?


----------



## grovesy (Oct 12, 2016)

Welcome, there are are some forum members who have recently had babies, hopefully they will be along soon!


----------



## Cleo (Oct 12, 2016)

At my hosp the protocol is that you need to be under 7% for a couple of months before the specialist gives you the green light.  However, I agree with TW that the lower you are the better.  Are you getting any support at your hosp ?.  I was sent on a DAFNE course and was in regular contact with the DSN and the dietician.  I found this to be very helpful.

The pre conception planning can be a right pain, but think of it as an opportunity to practise getting your BGs under control 

wishing you the best of luck x


----------



## grainger (Oct 18, 2016)

My first pregnancy I was at 7.2% but finished pregnancy at 6.3%. 

Currently working with the preconception clinic and ideally as the others have said 6.5% or as near to is ideal, but again it depends on what you can personally do.


----------

